# MDM Data Points????



## bryant (Apr 22, 2008)

If the physician orders a basic metabolic panel; 1 test which produces 8 lab results; does each result reviewed count as a data point in the physician's level of MDM; also does he get one point for ordering the test and another for reviewing it? Same thing with radiology data; if the provider orders and reviews a chest x-ray and a CT of the head how many points does that produce? 

 Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 22, 2008)

You get 1 point for reviewing/ordering lab (regardless of how many tests); 1 point for reviwing/ordering radiology (regardless of how many tests).  If there is an indepenent visualization of the image, tracing or specimen ("not simply reviewing the report") you can add 2 more points.  Hope that helps.


----------



## renifejn (Aug 25, 2008)

If they physician is stating ECG, ECHO, Holter results in note and also bills for these tests in addition to the E/M visit--are any points given?   (1 pt for tests in medicine section, 2 pts for independent visualization of image, etc?)

Thanks for your help


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok now I have a question about this.......If the physician orders an x-ray he gets 1 point regardless of the number that he/she orders, but if he reviews the x-ray, he/she gets two points.  What constitutes independent visulation of the image, tracing, or specimen?  If the physician orders the x-ray and then looks at it after the radiologist does, then does he/she get two additional points or is that considered double dipping?  Can anyone point me to the specific guidance that might help to clarify this?  Thanks.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 25, 2008)

Dawson, 
The provider must document independent visualization of an image, tracing or specimen in order to count 2 points.  
If the provider separately bills for the independent visualization (e.g. prepares a written report for an X-ray), do not count this for purposes of Data Reviewed as the provider is receiving separate reimbursement for this service.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 25, 2008)

So if the provider orders the x-ray and documents that he/she reviewed it, they get points for both?


----------



## dmaec (Aug 28, 2008)

Dawson,
if the provider order and review of laboratory, x-ray or diagnostic study results they get -1 point for X-ray, 1 point for lab (not for each test)

if the do an Independent visualization of image, tracing or report -Performing a diagnostic interpretive service or discussing the diagnostic test result  with the interpreting physician..2 points TOTAL (not each)
 {so total of 3 points}.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

